# Fiat Ducato windscren washer failure, (AGAIN)



## GRUMPYOB (Feb 20, 2011)

My 2009 Ducato Maxi has once again klled it's windscreen washer pump. I've had the motorhome for under 3 years and have replaced the pump once already. It never runs dry but still dies!!! I know they are readily available but it seems as if the standard one is not up to the job. Does anyone know of a tougher aftermarket replacement that is likey to last longer. It's certainly not wearing out due to eccessive use.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

GRUMPYOB said:


> My 2009 Ducato Maxi has once again klled it's windscreen washer pump. I've had the motorhome for under 3 years and have replaced the pump once already. It never runs dry but still dies!!! I know they are readily available but it seems as if the standard one is not up to the job. Does anyone know of a tougher aftermarket replacement that is likey to last longer. It's certainly not wearing out due to eccessive use.


 I have had one pump failure in early 2012 on my 2008 X250. There are as you say many pumps on ebay etc and the price can vary from less than £10 to £30 for what looks like the same item.
I think that in many cases it is lack of use that causes a build up of tarnish on the connectors and I have got in the habit of using it regularly. 
I found it quite easy to change without resorting to the Fiat approved method of removing the headlight unit to gain access.


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi grumpy, washer pumps generally give little trouble. Usually only fail when switch is tried and held on waiting for action and the bottle / pump / lines are frozen. Pump burns winding out trying to spin motor. Plus , as Ray says things like to be used to keep them working...John


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Another possibility, are you using proper screen wash? People who use washing up liquid don't realise that it can cause the pump impeller to swell and jam in the housing, just a thought!


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

Hia Grumpyob

Same problem I replaced 1st time with new then it went again replaced it with new again and yes it went again the third time . I was not a happy man!. I looked at the pump an tested it and realised that the shaft was not turning. You may need to cut a little of the plastic away to get at the shaft. Take a pair of pliers and give it a twist and hi presto the motor works again. As a hoarder I had kept the other pumps in my box looked at them same problem. Released both and now both are working...to be used as spares some time!! Hope yours can be fixed same way!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Could there be a kink in the line that makes the pump work too hard?

Alan


----------

